# Acer 5920 Media touch buttons



## travo123456 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi i have a problem with my acer 5920 media touch buttons.

I currently use to have windows vista installed and i install windows 7 professional 32x.
Now my media touch buttons don't work...The settings for the media touch in Control panel> Mouse, were not there. So i downloaded the latest synaptics touchpad driver for windows 7, and the acer media touch setting in Control panel>Mouse, is still not there.
I have been searching for the driver everywhere, and am out of ideas, tried emailing acer but they haven't replied yet. 
I know the buttons work because they light up and when i touch the button its gets brighter for a split second, as it registers me touching it but doesn't have a command linked to it.
Please help me, asap. 
Thanks

Travis Jeffers


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Is this the touch pad driver you installed?
http://global-download.acer.com/GDF...4312&Step1=Notebook&Step2=Aspire&Step3=Aspire 5920&OS=712&LC=en&BC=Acer&SC=PA_6

Have you installed the Launch Manager?
http://global-download.acer.com/GDF...7602&Step1=Notebook&Step2=Aspire&Step3=Aspire 5920&OS=712&LC=en&BC=Acer&SC=PA_6

Bill


----------



## travo123456 (Apr 10, 2010)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> Is this the touch pad driver you installed?
> http://global-download.acer.com/GDF...4312&Step1=Notebook&Step2=Aspire&Step3=Aspire 5920&OS=712&LC=en&BC=Acer&SC=PA_6
> 
> ...


Hi bill, I tried to install the first link but it keeps saying failed. I already have the synaptics driver for windows 7 from the acer website. And the launch manager does work, but also when i press the "E" button it comes up with an error message saying "The system cannot find the file specified"
All the buttons on the left work, but the "E" button and the media touch doesn't work. Any alternatives?

Thanks

Travis


----------



## travo123456 (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks bill for your help. But i've found a modded driver that makes it work on another forum.
Although i do still need some help with the empowering button, as it still has that error message. I have installed the launch manager and the other widgets and it still comes up with the same error message.

Travis


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Have you tried the Vista drivers?

This link may also help you:
http://www.theacerguy.com/2009/05/aspire-5920g-launch-manager-patch/

Bill


----------



## gi0rgos (May 12, 2010)

Hey, I have the same pc as Travis Jeffers and it appears that i have the same problem going on my aspire 5920G. What should I do?


----------



## cyklonz (Jun 13, 2010)

hello. use this driver it works on win 7. Tested on my 5920.

http://rapidshare.com/files/398595842/Touch_Pad_Synaptics_v10.0.15_Win7x86x64.rar


----------



## cyklonz (Jun 13, 2010)

LaunchManager must be instaled !

you can use this one :

http://rapidshare.com/files/398681580/LaunchManager_Dritek_3.0.04_W7x64W7x86_A.rar


----------

